# I'm getting a lorikeet!



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

I know this isn't exactly pigeon related, but I thought you guys might be interested to know. Somebody from this forum told me a while ago that I should take on some pigeons as pets since I've learned a fair bit about them. Though I do love pigeons, I saw somebody advertising a rainbow lorikeet that desperately needed a home. We talked over the phone today and I'll be going there in 2 weeks to pick it up!

Do you have them in the US? They're native to Australia, and we even have some wild ones that visit our house.

There are some pics here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Lorikeet

His name is Yogie, and he is 11 months old. Looking after him will be a challenge, but I'm very excited!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lorikeets are lovely birds, but they have very specific diet requirements. Are you totally up to speed on how to care for this bird and what to feed? If not .. you better get started ASAP ..

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Lorikeets are available most parts of the world. they need a different doiet from pigeons so you better start doing a web search on care. In Sri lanka lots of people have parakeets and they keep them with minimun care.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Lorikeets ..*

are totally different than pigeons and parakeets .. Lorikeets are nectar and fruit eaters .. http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/lorikeets/lorikeets.html

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like you will have your work cut out for you, Cass! What you posted indicated that they have special dietary needs AND can be messy POOPERS...hope you are prepared.  

They ARE beautiful birds though and I wish you ALL THE BEST!  

HUGS

Shi


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

I've spent hours and hours researching lorikeets! Thankfully the local pet shop supplies the lorikeet "wet mix" and "dry mix", which takes a lot of the hard work out of feeding. Of course, I'll have to also supplement his diet with greens and fruit. Though I was prepared for the difficult diet, I wasn't so prepared for the poop. They sound quite disgusting. 

On the weekend we're going to systematically go through the house and bird-proof it. I suddenly realised we'd need to cover up our chimney so Yogie doesn't escape. We'll buy a sheet of perspex and bolt it over the opening so we can always see that it's safe.

Even though it's going to be tough work at first, I really am excited about getting him! 11 days to go.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

G'day from Australia

My most special bird was a Lory - though somehow I have ended up with 8 starlings and a Blackbird. I still cry over 'Larry' - who was my rainbow Lory and my shoulder bird for 7 years. I have raised Scaley breasted Lorys, Red Collared and Rainbows (mostly). Larry could say over 60 phrases and we performed for schools, old folks homes, on radio even (yep I was a radio announcer and she sometimes came on air with me). 

It's been many years now since I had a young one, but if I can help, please let me know. 

THE POO CAN BE SHOT OUT FOR MANY FEET OUTSIDE A CAGE - BE PREPARED lol! Wet mix in - MEANS WET MIX OUT. They are a lot of clean up maitenence and some of the 7 I had were just not suited to being pet shoulder birds and 2 were returned to Aviarys where they were happier. 

this was my very special Larry - missed so much.


















I wish you all the very best with your Lory and if I can help I certainly will try. I will have to shake the head a bit and try and remember back - it's all been starlings for the last few years

love and light
Susan Macauley - Tasmania Australia
Australian Children's Author
PS - Larry is still living on in my latest children's book!


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for your kind offer  What I'm wondering most about is their diet. I've read that they're predisposed to haemochromatosis, so that rules out anything with a high iron content. So why did the local avian vet (and many breeders) recommend silverbeet? It's very high in iron! There's just so much conflicting information.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry, I am really ill, been in bed for 3 days with a massive migraine and now cannot move my neck, am going back to bed for the 4th day now, I will try and write asap re diet and things you should ask


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

theAussie said:


> I'm so sorry, I am really ill, been in bed for 3 days with a massive migraine and now cannot move my neck, am going back to bed for the 4th day now, I will try and write asap re diet and things you should ask


Gosh I hope you don't feel too sick  Don't worry there's no rush. Have a good rest!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I am sooooooooooooooo sorry that it has taken me so long to get back to this thread. I was very ill and bedbound for a while and then my eldest stepdaughter decided she would like to come and live with us (hooray!!!) - I hae 4 stepkids and I adore them all but they live far away, interstate and so it meant the house had to be rearranged for a bedroom set up for her etc.

Have you got your new baby? I will certainly try and help you if I can. Let me know how you are going and if you have any yet unanswered questions.

love and light
Susan Macauley - Tasmania Australia - (who raised 7 lovely lory's in my time)


----------

